# The video game equivalent of that guy with the huge ibanez collection



## Mastodon (May 13, 2007)

http://www.nescapades.com/gameroom.htm

Utterly rediculous.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (May 13, 2007)

WTF   

that is completely nuts... I hope he didn't buy those one by one


----------



## Vince (May 13, 2007)

the dude's got an Atari 5200, so he's cool by me


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 13, 2007)

How do you figure out with N64 game is which?


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 13, 2007)

Ummmm...wow. I think...


----------



## Naren (May 13, 2007)

That's... that's...  INSAAANE! Talk about going completely overboard!!

[action=Naren]would love to spend a week with that guy's room.[/action]

  I think it's awesome!

His room looks like the inside of a Game Stop or Babbages store.


----------



## BigM555 (May 13, 2007)

.....and the obligatory  for the Virtual Boy.....yup, must be a collector.


----------



## Hellraizer (May 14, 2007)

that guy never gets laid


----------



## Alpo (May 14, 2007)

Naren said:


> That's... that's...  INSAAANE! Talk about going completely overboard!!
> 
> [action=Naren]would love to spend a week with that guy's room.[/action]





I thought my plans of owning a Wii, an XBox 360, a PS3 and my trusty old PS2 in the next year or so was ridiculously geeky! But damn, that makes me miss my NES, SNES, N64, Playstation and Dreamcast...  Luckily we have emulators.


----------



## zimbloth (May 14, 2007)

Atari Jaguar for the decisive victory.


----------



## nyck (May 14, 2007)

Hellraizer said:


> that guy never gets laid



I'd give him a bj for just having all those...

(not lol)


----------



## the.godfather (May 14, 2007)

Jesus!  

God knows how much that collection is worth/how much he spent on it in the first place.


----------



## Naren (May 14, 2007)

Alpo said:


> I thought my plans of owning a Wii, an XBox 360, a PS3 and my trusty old PS2 in the next year or so was ridiculously geeky! But damn, that makes me miss my NES, SNES, N64, Playstation and Dreamcast...  Luckily we have emulators.



I left my NES, SNES, N64, Sega Genesis, gameboy, and such at my parent's house in the US. Lots of good times had on those. Now I've just got my PC and PS2.


----------



## Alpo (May 14, 2007)

Naren said:


> I left my NES, SNES, N64, Sega Genesis, gameboy, and such at my parent's house in the US. Lots of good times had on those. Now I've just got my PC and PS2.



I forgot about the Sega Megadrive (Genesis) and Gameboy Colour... 

Oh, well, nothing wrong with a PC and PS2. Loads of good games for both. But damn, all the new consoles are so tempting, I can't live with just one!


----------



## Naren (May 14, 2007)

Alpo said:


> I forgot about the Sega Megadrive (Genesis) and Gameboy Colour...
> 
> Oh, well, nothing wrong with a PC and PS2. Loads of good games for both. But damn, all the new consoles are so tempting, I can't live with just one!



They call it a Megadrive in Europe? It's called Megadrive in Japan and Genesis in the US, but I thought it was called Genesis in Europe as well...

I'll probably get a PS3 in 5-6 months from now.


----------



## dpm (May 14, 2007)

It was Megadrive in Australia too.

This collection is great. I have a feeling it would start to pay for itself at some point considering he'd be selling off a lot of the common games (multiple copies etc.).


----------



## Alpo (May 14, 2007)

Naren said:


> They call it a Megadrive in Europe? It's called Megadrive in Japan and Genesis in the US, but I thought it was called Genesis in Europe as well...



Yeppers, Megadrive. Really cool system.



> I'll probably get a PS3 in 5-6 months from now.



I'll probably get a Wii in a month or so, then an X360 probably around christmas time (most of the PC games I'm looking forward to are also coming to the Xbox, so I'll get one instead of updating my PC). The PS3 is going to have to wait a while longer, it's pretty expensive and there aren't many interesting games coming out in a while. 

Damn, this is gonna cost me!


----------



## Toshiro (May 14, 2007)

Holy fuck, half a shelf of SegaCD games, that must be every one ever released!


----------



## Metal Ken (May 14, 2007)

All those false games and not one TRUE Neo Geo cartridge.


----------



## Michael (May 14, 2007)




----------



## playstopause (May 14, 2007)

Wow.

Ridiculous, indeed.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 14, 2007)

Hellraizer said:


> that guy never gets laid



Whatever, I'm sure he could pick up geeky chicks for a joke with that collection.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 14, 2007)

I just noticed this guy has an X'eye, the most pimptastic thing ever, plays Genesis and Sega CD games in 1 thing.


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 14, 2007)

[action=metalfiend666]feels less geeky now as he only has a PS1, N64, SNES, two NES's and an original Gameboy[/action]


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2007)

Holy crap.


----------

